# loud breathing while eating?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

anyone know anything about this?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, no clue.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the video, if you're volumes all the way up you can hear his breathing heavy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcV6_LFBZ0o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It could be heaves or copd which a vet would need to determine. Or it could be a condition called roaring which I think has to do with the pharynx (throat). Extend his head and neck and see if he continues to do it. I just listened to him, not good. A vet should attend to determing cause.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh No! I'll call the vet right away >.< someone else just mentioned it happens just from them having choked in the past, but if it could be something more serious I'm definitely calling!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, still no clue & so glad you're getting a vet out.

He doesn't appear distressed so that's a good sign.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

That's why I wasn't too concerned, it never bothered him and he's been like this for a year+ (before he was mine) but I don't want to take any risks, if it's something bad he's had it too long - we'll see what the vet says - waiting for a return call


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Has the vet come out? If so, what did they find? I'm trying to get in touch with my vet for a similar issue, though my horses is more like a squealing than a hissing and she has not always done it....otherwise, same story


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

They couldn't come out but when I told them they said it was most likely due to a previous choke. There's a flap that separates their breathing path and their eating path that typically closes while they eat, but sometimes horses who have choked will not be able to close that flap as completely. They'll be coming out 'next time they can' so hopefully that's soon.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh okay...I have heard of that but thought it was only supposed to make a noise while exercising. Hopefully they will come out soon and you'll have a solid answer!


----------

